
What I’ve Learned Working with 12 Machine Learning Startups - Scotrix
https://towardsdatascience.com/what-ive-learned-working-with-12-machine-learning-startups-a9a3026d2419
======
woliveirajr
This could be resumed as "ML and AI are just tools, know when/how to use and
be fine".

The AI hype takes for granted that you don't need to organize your data, not
even understand it, just add another layer and things will happen by
themselves. Dealing with this kind of expectation is hard...

------
ToFab123
Excuse me for the expression, but it sounds like you are changing job like
others are changing underwear. We would never call someone in for a interview
if they change jobs that often. Why should we? As soon as it get a bit hard
you are out of the door on your way to the next job. When we look at peoples
CV and see this pattern the application get rejected immediately.

